# Divers soucis/questions apple TV



## hydrogem (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter une apple TV principalement pour pouvoir utiliser airplay en mode miroir depuis mon macbook air (2012) sous mountain lion.
Or, quels que soient les réglages de la télé, des préférences moniteurs, je n'arrive pas à voir tout mon écran sur la télé. Le mode miroir devient de ce fait beaucoup moins intéressant... Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste à me donner pour résoudre mon soucis?

Autre point, existe-t-il un moyen de pouvoir utiliser airplay pour regarder un film présent sur le mac sans passer par iTunes? Je pensais qu'avec quicktime ça pourrait le faire mais encore une fois, je dois être un peu boulet 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

Bonne soirée


----------

